# Suggest FHD TV 40+inch at max budget 50k



## rajesh00 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi Guys,Its been very long time m here.

Need some advice on getting Good 40+Inch TV(higher the better within budget).Should have Good clear Display and min or no motion blur.Should have ports for connecting playstation/HDD etc..And the last good service.

- - - Updated - - -

100 views and no reply


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 30, 2015)

Sony BRAVIA KLV-40R562C 101.6 cm (40) LED TV vs Samsung 40J5300 102 cm (40) LED TV: Compare Televisions: Flipkart.com


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2015)

Buy Sony BRAVIA KLV-40R562C 101.6 cm (40) LED TV Online with BBD Offers! at best Prices In India


----------



## Minion (Dec 30, 2015)

I suggest this 
Buy Philips 48PFL4150/V7 122 cm (48) Full HD LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal

This is having 240Hz refresh rate which will minimize blur.


----------



## rajesh00 (Dec 30, 2015)

@ ALL

Ty for the reply.
I did some research and found that all those are not real Refresh rate.Each brand mention their own  RR-Clear Motion rate,PMI,Perfect motion etc.Its their tech to reduce the motion blur to some extent but still we see motion blur.Anyway,i found that None of the TV <65k have >~100hz Real Refresh rate. Like Samsung some 6 series and higher..

Between I shortlisted above mentioned SOny R562C and LG LF6300. Unfortunately I saw an article on TV buying advice.In that he clearly tells that DO NOT BUY led TV WHICH IS HAVING <100HZ REAL REFRESH RATE. Overall conclusion is ,Spending that much amount of money and having 60hz is not at all worthy.

Stupid Business tricks.Luring us with smart features which are not so important and giving up Actual TV features which is required to see fully. 

Bit confused and Postponed buying.


----------

